# Are You Feeling Old?    I sure Am



## Lon (May 9, 2016)

After I got out of bed this morning and walked around my apartment for five minutes to try and loosen up my stiff legs and joints I get a phone call from my daughter who informs me that my grandson and his wife are expecting delivery of their first child May 15th. It will be a girl and will be named Zoey. She will be my fourth Great Grand Child. Then my daughter goes on to tell me that one of my grand daughters is expecting her second child in November and that will make my fifth Great Grand Child. How the hell did this all happen. My first wife and I only had one child.
I am feeling ancient.


----------



## Underock1 (May 9, 2016)

Lon said:


> After I got out of bed this morning and walked around my apartment for five minutes to try and loosen up my stiff legs and joints I get a phone call from my daughter who informs me that my grandson and his wife are expecting delivery of their first child May 15th. It will be a girl and will be named Zoey. She will be my fourth Great Grand Child. Then my daughter goes on to tell me that one of my grand daughters is expecting her second child in November and that will make my fifth Great Grand Child. How the hell did this all happen. My first wife and I only had one child.
> I am feeling ancient.



Well the simple truth of the matter is that you are ancient, Ron. I can say that, because so am I.  I can think of worse things to make you feel old than having Great Grand Kids. So far I have zero. I congratulate you. That's what its all about.


----------



## jujube (May 9, 2016)

I'm here in Ohio taking care of my infant great-granddaughter for 3 weeks and I don't feel old, I feel ancient.......positively pre-historic.  That's what little sleep and a little vitality-sucking vampire that believes she must be held at all times will do to you. As I said earlier, there's a darn good reason women my age don't get pregnant!


----------



## Kitties (May 9, 2016)

I knew a man over 80 who would go for a walk first thing in the morning before he even had breakfast. He had hip replacement surgery and stated those first steps were hard, but then he felt much better.

There are just too many people in the world. Glad I never added to it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 9, 2016)

Count your blessing Lon!  When you hold little Zoey, you'll feel young again!   We all feel old at times, but it beats the alternative.


----------



## Jackie22 (May 9, 2016)

jujube said:


> I'm here in Ohio taking care of my infant great-granddaughter for 3 weeks and I don't feel old, I feel ancient.......positively pre-historic.  That's what little sleep and a little vitality-sucking vampire that believes she must be held at all times will do to you. As I said earlier, there's a darn good reason women my age don't get pregnant!


\

LOL...hang in there jj...I understand nothing shows your age more than taking care of an infant or a toddler.


----------



## Lon (May 9, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> Well the simple truth of the matter is that you are ancient, Ron. I can say that, because so am I.  I can think of worse things to make you feel old than having Great Grand Kids. So far I have zero. I congratulate you. That's what its all about.



You are so right Underbed---thanks for your input


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 9, 2016)

I feel old every time I drag myself in from working in the garden and doing yard work. When I look at what I have accomplished I think how I use to do three times that amount of work in a day. Yet, in the end,I do manage to accomplish all that I set out to do, it just takes longer. As long as I can continue to do that I will be happy. I have no time schedule so it really doesn't matter. I have friends my age who sit in front of the TV all day. What a shame.


----------



## MN Ryder (May 10, 2016)

Nope!


----------



## Guitarist (May 10, 2016)

Kitties said:


> I knew a man over 80 who would go for a walk first thing in the morning before he even had breakfast. He had hip replacement surgery and stated those first steps were hard, but then he felt much better.
> 
> There are just too many people in the world. Glad I never added to it.



So ... um .. which one of us is the too manyth? I don't consider myself extraneous, TYVM!


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 10, 2016)

Yes, I feel ancient.  I can remember the days when you didn't know what gender a child would be until it was born and girls were called Zoë. I think I preferred it that way.


----------



## Butterfly (May 11, 2016)

I certainly felt old on Saturday after pulling/chopping weeds.  And to make it worse, messing with those weeds made spring allergies act up something fierce, so now I am sneezing/coughing, etc. and every time I do so it makes my sore joints scream.  And I've still got a bunch more weeks to attack.


----------



## Buckeye (May 11, 2016)

Well, I was feeling pretty old on Mother's Day, so I called my mother (who will be 93 in July) and step-father.  After that little chat, I felt much better and not so old.  I remember my mother's mother, Grandmother Rose, saying, on her 80th birthday, that "80 isn't really old".  She lived to 96, and maintained her mental acuity until the end.  So maybe there's hope for us on here.


----------



## nitelite (May 12, 2016)

Lon, You should feel old and also very happy you are living long enough to enjoy your growing family.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 12, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> I certainly felt old on Saturday after pulling/chopping weeds.  And to make it worse, messing with those weeds made spring allergies act up something fierce, so now I am sneezing/coughing, etc. and every time I do so it makes my sore joints scream.  And I've still got a bunch more weeks to attack.



I'm the same way today, I mowed the back lawn and weed areas, came back in and took an Aleve for my lower back strain.  I have two gas push mowers, the old one for the weedy sections, and the newer one for the grass, which seems to be getting smaller and smaller each year.  There's a slight hill, so it's not as easy as flat ground, but it's not much really.

  I need to get a weed wacker for the tall grass in areas I can't get the mower in, last one we had years ago was a big pain, always an issue with the cutting string.  My weed are thriving  I already pulled a bunch of them in front, more new ones have already replaced them, and haven't even messed with the weeds in back, except mowing the Dandelions.  I don't have a well manicured yard, not that fussy with it, just basic maintenance.


----------



## debbie in seattle (May 14, 2016)

You know what is making me feel old right now?    This bathroom stuff.   Who goes where and who is not allowed.    Geez.......
i mostly go with the flow on stuff I'm too old to understand, but come on, where to pee?  I believe if everyone would just shut up, they'd realize the trans community has been using whichever facility they identify with and not many have noticed.   
Isnt there bigger issues in our country.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 15, 2016)

Lately I have aches and pains all over and am popping non steroidal anti inflammatories and feeling old, too.  And there's no going backwards either!  Yeesh.


----------



## Butterfly (May 16, 2016)

debbie in seattle said:


> You know what is making me feel old right now?    This bathroom stuff.   Who goes where and who is not allowed.    Geez.......
> i mostly go with the flow on stuff I'm too old to understand, but come on, where to pee?  I believe if everyone would just shut up, they'd realize the trans community has been using whichever facility they identify with and not many have noticed.
> Isnt there bigger issues in our country.



I agree.


----------

